# Low Buy Fitness Thread for 2014/2015



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2014)

During the process of trying to change our beauty purchasing habits several of low buy girls are looking to build up out fitness levels in 2015 and maybe lose some weight too. I thought rather than clog up our low buy thread with details of our workouts etc, we can document our 2015 fitness journey here and encourage each other along the way.

  Feel free to join in on our journey's!


----------



## veronikawithak (Nov 4, 2014)

Joining.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 4, 2014)

Joining!


----------



## NicoleL (Nov 4, 2014)

Joining in as well


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 4, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yay I am not going to be here on my own.

  Planning on starting on Thursday as I have 2 days off work so I have time to weigh and do my measurements and maybe a starting picture. I also have 4 days when I can go to the gym daily and eat healthy without work stressing me out and making me tempted with cakes!

  I need to set me goals carefully too so that I have targets to works towards! i want to include running but the its dark and cold at night and I don't fancy running outside in that!

  I figure if I can start before christmas things will only get better and I get a head start! on next years fitness and life style goals.


----------



## NicoleL (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm going to start small and just try to get in a 30 minute workout at least every other day.  As I get back into shape (which my workout from yesterday helped me see I've gotten out of lol) I'll be able to work back up to an hour workout.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 6, 2014)

I too am trying to set achievable goals instead of going for the gold on the first week.

  I love dancing (did ballet as a kid) and yoga, so I am trying to alternate 30-45 minutes so I get both cardio and flexibility/tonification.

  I MUST perseverate!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 11, 2014)

I know what you mean about getting out of shape @NicoleL ! I still in my head think I have the same fitness I had 5 years ago, reality is its long gone and I need to start from scratch again!

  I weighed and measured my self last week on the Thursday as promised here are my stats:

  As at 6/11/2014 I weigh 80.9kg, my hips are 44 inches and my waist is 39 inches I am approx 5ft 2inches tall and wear a UK clothes size 14.

  I have enrolled on a Pilates course for January to improve my flexibility and core strength.

  I decided small regular goals to keep momentum and interest and make sure they are achievable would be best for me, I have a long way to go and I want to go with a lifestyle change rather than a crash diet and exercise plan so I have a chance to maintain!



Goal 1 is to get under 80kg by 1st December 2014 	
Goal 2 is to get under 78kg by 1st January 2015 	
Goal 3 is to get under 76kg by 1st February 2015 
 
  My current thinking is that trying to drop 2kg or 4lbs roughly a month should be achievable! I plan on trying to go to the gym for at least 30 mins 4 times a week if I can between now and the end of the year to build up some muscle strength and cardiovascular fitness.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 12, 2014)

This week I am totally skipping on the fitness rutine!! I helped some friends who grow saffron on Sunday and Monday and I am also helping today. A few hours of picking flowers and a few more of picking the saffron stigmas from the flowers is more than enough for me. I hurt everywhere!!


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 8, 2014)

I want to gain muscle in my legs and butt (I have no butt because I have zero muscle) and also lose 15 pounds by my birthday in June.  I'm going to start wearing my Fitbit again and tracking my calories, as well as try to get in some cardio and squats every day.  I'm going to try to formulate a concrete plan, but I haven't yet.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 8, 2014)

Joining!


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 8, 2014)

tirurit said:


> This week I am totally skipping on the fitness rutine!! I helped some friends who grow saffron on Sunday and Monday and I am also helping today. A few hours of picking flowers and a few more of picking the saffron stigmas from the flowers is more than enough for me. I hurt everywhere!!


saffron picking exercise ....I love it!


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 8, 2014)

My details are quite similar to yours. I was over 80 kg at the beginning of the year. I have been doing 20 minutes or so in the pool most days or taking a walk. I've also cut out most carbs from my diet. I am now about 76 kg. I'm on some meds that stack on the weight so I'm not going to get skinny any time soon but at least I'm working on toning and losing weight slowly.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Anaphora (Dec 10, 2014)

Stayed under my calorie goal for yesterday, but....ate fast food breakfast today.  I didn't have time for real breakfast. #thestruggle


----------



## DarylandCarole (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm joining!  I have a few things that keep me from exercising, so maybe having others to talk to will help.  My biggest obstacle is my schedule.  For numerous reasons, I mostly sleep during the day and am only awake at night.  No gyms are open overnight where I live.  My other issue is that it's a 45 minute drive to get to my gym.  The first few years that I lived here I went to a closer one because my gym didn't have ANY locations nearby.  but I paid quite a bit for the close by gym.  When my gym (LA Fitness) opened a new one 45 minutes away I started going there because I've been a member there since 1998 and I pay less than 20.00/month.  I love that gym, but I think I go less often because it's so far away.  I'm trying to decide now if I should pay a lot more and go back to the closer one.  I suspect that LA Fitness will open another location close to me soon, as there is a lot of development happening and it would be smart for them.  So I don't want to cancel my membership there....   Decisions, decisions... I really want to get back into yoga, too.  I did it for many years but after I moved back to my hometown it was hard to find classes and I stopped doing it.  Again, being awake at night didn't help, either.   This whole year I've had a lot of knee and foot problems, too, which made it hard to walk let alone exercise.  I got a series of injections in my knee recently and it's much better now, so I want to get back in shape.  ( I will have to have a knee replacement at some point, but I'm hoping that will be at least another year.) I used to do 45 minutes on the elliptical, now I'm down to 15 minutes on a good day.  It is frustrating to start over, so I know how several of you feel! I don't have any girl friends that go to the gym, so I'm looking forward to being in this thread.  I feel like I don't fit where I live now. People actually ask me why I go to the gym when I have so many physical problems.  I feel it will help my body get stronger, and no Dr. Has told me to stop going.  But it would be nice not to feel like I'm weird because I like going to the gym.


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 13, 2014)

Joining ! I am too fat.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 15, 2014)

thank u for starting this!! I keep trying to get on a regular routine again but I find myself procrastinating alot, so a thread like this with others who want the same is wonderful & would be a great motivator too!!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 31, 2014)

I've finally got doctor clearance to begin exercising again (I burst a blood vessel in my eye during the summer and I couldn't do anything that would raise the blood pressure in the eye - not even yoga). My hubby and I went hiking yesterday at a local conservation area; it was cold but I layered up in my new winter running gear and was fine. It was a hilly 3.6k but easily achievable. My daughter and I are doing the Resolution Run 5k tonight at our local Running Room (we're walking it) and I've signed up for the Learn to Run 10 week session that starts on Monday. I haven't run for about 5 years, but I used to do 5-7k most days. I know how to get myself from walking to running over a couple of months, but I thought it would be more fun to do it in a group and that it would help hold me accountable in the frigid winter when it's more tempting to just curl up in front of the fire.

  I expect to register for the Frosty 5k at the beginning of March and am considering registering for a local 10k at the end of May. I've never run that far before, but since I've done 8k on my own plenty of times, I'm pretty confident that I could do it. I'm not interested in any distances beyond that, though. I have asthma so I always do a run 10, walk 1 pattern.

  I'm down 18 pounds since starting WW in mid-October. I gave myself permission to just maintain for the last three weeks of December (one business trip, a two day conference where I had no ability to influence what food I was served, Christmas itself plus a couple of parties), but I lost a little over 2 pounds over the last 3 weeks. I'm happy with that. My birthday is Friday and we're going out for dinner, so we'll see what Saturdays weigh-in looks like. As of now I'm down a pound or so since last Saturday.

  I reached out to a couple of friends that I never seem to find time to keep up with, and we're going to start a Saturday afternoon brisk walk together this week. I'm trying to do better at seeing friends than I have been (work and my family seem to consume almost all my waking hours), so this will help on that front too. Plus, we can all use the exercise!

  I knew I was out of shape, but last summer's family trip really highlighted just how much to me. When we were walking hills in Scotland, I kept having to stop and let the family go on without me so I could catch my breath. I hated that; I was always the one at the front. I can't stop aging, but I can and will improve my fitness again. My goal is to be down another 35 pounds by next summer (we're going to Australia in August) and be in reasonable shape. Both are achievable. I was wearing a size 16 when I started in October and I'm in a 12 now. At what used to be my 'normal', fit but not skinny, weight I'm a 6. I have an athletic build (muscular thighs and calves, broad shoulders) so I'm never a twig.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 31, 2014)

Aerials classes (silks, trapeze, hoop, etc.) start again next week for me and on Friday I plan to start yoga classes again. Classes also start next week so the challenge will be making time for both.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 31, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Aerials classes (silks, trapeze, hoop, etc.) start again next week for me and on Friday I plan to start yoga classes again. Classes also start next week so the challenge will be making time for both.


  I've never tried Aerials but it looks like so much fun! Do you need yoga experience to do it or is it something beginners can do?


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 31, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I've never tried Aerials but it looks like so much fun! Do you need yoga experience to do it or is it something beginners can do?


  No experience needed! Abs and upper body strength are useful and flexibility helps too but anyone can start with really beginner moves and work up.  I highly recommend it, so much fun! It never feels like "exercise."


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 31, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I've finally got doctor clearance to begin exercising again (I burst a blood vessel in my eye during the summer and I couldn't do anything that would raise the blood pressure in the eye - not even yoga). My hubby and I went hiking yesterday at a local conservation area; it was cold but I layered up in my new winter running gear and was fine. It was a hilly 3.6k but easily achievable. My daughter and I are doing the Resolution Run 5k tonight at our local Running Room (we're walking it) and I've signed up for the Learn to Run 10 week session that starts on Monday. I haven't run for about 5 years, but I used to do 5-7k most days. I know how to get myself from walking to running over a couple of months, but I thought it would be more fun to do it in a group and that it would help hold me accountable in the frigid winter when it's more tempting to just curl up in front of the fire.
> 
> I expect to register for the Frosty 5k at the beginning of March and am considering registering for a local 10k at the end of May. I've never run that far before, but since I've done 8k on my own plenty of times, I'm pretty confident that I could do it. I'm not interested in any distances beyond that, though. I have asthma so I always do a run 10, walk 1 pattern.
> 
> ...


well done. even though losing weight is fab it is really about health and fitness and all the physical and psychological benefits of that which you are probably already experiencing. great job!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 1, 2015)

I weighed today, my starting point is 80.9kg.  My aim is to be under 60kg by my birthday in July.  I start my new job tomorrow and the gym is 5 minutes away so hoping to go to the gym 4 times a week either before or after work.  My first Pilates class starts on 10th January.  I didn't gym today but I did go for a walk.  I also managed to maintain over the festive period.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 1, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> I also managed to maintain over the festive period.


  Wow - that's ambitious. That's a loss of almost 8 pounds a month. I can do that when I'm heavier, but I find that my weight loss slows as I get nearer to goal. YMMV, of course. Good luck, but please don't set yourself up for feeling discouraged if you can't lose close to a kilo per week. I have weeks where I lose a kg and others where I lose half that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My daughters and I did the Resolution Run on NYE. I could see that my youngest in particular was struggling to hold back with me, so I told her to go ahead and run. Both took off. LOL I ended up finishing in just under 45 minutes, so about a 4 MPH pace. That's a decent walking pace for someone who's been completely sedentary for months, so I was ok with that. I let everyone go ahead of me and started dead last, but I noticed that I overtook a fair number of run/walkers with my more consistent pace. I just did another 5k on my treadmill today. It will keep getting easier. I'm planning on walking 5k per day until Sunday, when I'll shift to run 1 minute, walk 2 (the first step in transitioning to running). I'm pretty sure that's what they'll start us at during my running clinic, and I'd like to see if I can manage first. I'm just getting over bronchitis and I'm still coughing when I push myself too hard. 

  I'm glad the holidays are almost over; it's easier to stay on track when I'm not surrounded by party treats.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 1, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> Wow - that's ambitious. That's a loss of almost 8 pounds a month. I can do that when I'm heavier, but I find that my weight loss slows as I get nearer to goal. YMMV, of course. Good luck, but please don't set yourself up for feeling discouraged if you can't lose close to a kilo per week. I have weeks where I lose a kg and others where I lose half that.    My daughters and I did the Resolution Run on NYE. I could see that my youngest in particular was struggling to hold back with me, so I told her to go ahead and run. Both took off. LOL I ended up finishing in just under 45 minutes, so about a 4 MPH pace. That's a decent walking pace for someone who's been completely sedentary for months, so I was ok with that. I let everyone go ahead of me and started dead last, but I noticed that I overtook a fair number of run/walkers with my more consistent pace. I just did another 5k on my treadmill today. It will keep getting easier. I'm planning on walking 5k per day until Sunday, when I'll shift to run 1 minute, walk 2 (the first step in transitioning to running). I'm pretty sure that's what they'll start us at during my running clinic, and I'd like to see if I can manage first. I'm just getting over bronchitis and I'm still coughing when I push myself too hard.   I'm glad the holidays are almost over; it's easier to stay on track when I'm not surrounded by party treats.


  There was no doubt it is ambitious target, but I managed it before and I want my old body back, this time rather than just exercise I am trying to eat as clean as possible too. As long as the numbers move in the right direction I will be happy, if it takes longer then so be it!  My new gym clothes arrive next week too so I'm excited to get stuck in!  I might look at signing it up for a 5km charity run, it might be good motivation. !


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 1, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> I might look at signing it up for a 5km charity run, it might be good motivation. !


  I hear you, I'm the same. I'm a driven person so I do best when I set clear goals and chart my progress against them.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 1, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> I hear you, I'm the same. I'm a driven person so I do best when I set clear goals and chart my progress against them.


  That's how i am trying to approach it, for the first 6 weeks weight isn't important I want to work on getting some fitness back and forming positive fitness habits which I can then work with going forwards


----------



## Anaphora (Jan 20, 2015)

Is anyone here on MyFitnessPal?  I need motivation! I'm thinking about getting the new Fitbit Charge HR.  Anyone have that or any other tracker with a heart monitor?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Is anyone here on MyFitnessPal?  I need motivation! I'm thinking about getting the new Fitbit Charge HR.  Anyone have that or any other tracker with a heart monitor?


  I don't have myfitnesspal yet but I'll check it out.m. I just got the Fitbit Charge, not the HR.  I like it, though.  It's doing exactly what I hoped it would - showing me how little I move around most days.  That makes me think about it and do more.  I haven't logged food yet, but even just seeing how many calories I burn each day gives me an idea of what my limit should be re: food.  They have groups that you can join on their web site, too.  But I would like it better if we connected because at least we (in this thread) sort of know each other.  So let me know if you get one!


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey ladies! Just checking in. How's everyone been doing?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Feb 28, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in. How's everyone been doing?


  I weighed myself tonight for the first time in months.  I didn't lose anything but I haven't gained, either.  Considering that I hibernate in winter, I'm happy with that. Hopefully when the weather gets a little warmer I'll be more active and will lose some.  I'm loving my Fitbit.  It motivates me to think kore about what I'm going to eat, as well as how much I move around. It's also been eye-opening regarding my sleep.  It seems I wake up more than I realized and I'm extremely restless, so I don't get very much deep, restorative sleep.  I get several hours less sleep due to this, so I usually only get 5 - 7 hours a night.  For me that's not enough, I used to sleep 9 or 10 hours each night.  At least now I know why I feel tired all of the time.  I do use a CPAP machine for sleep apnea so I'm guessing I need to have another sleep study and see if I need an adjustment.   How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NicoleL (Mar 1, 2015)

I might have to look into the fitbit, sounds like it is giving you some good insights.  I was making progress and was up to working out 2 to 3 times a week and then I got sick so I'm trying to work my way back from that.  I hope to started up again tomorrow.

  Hope everyone is feeling motivated, like @burghchick I go into hibernation mode this time of year too.  Now that I'm feeling a little better I hope to snap out of it.


----------



## NicoleL (Mar 15, 2015)

pretty quiet in here, how is everybody doing?


----------



## Anaphora (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey ladies! How are things?

  Since I last posted I've been working with a personal trainer, going to group fitness classes, and doing cardio on my own.  I'm really excited about all of it and think it can only get better from here.


----------



## namkhoa68 (Mar 28, 2016)

Joining!!
Count me in!


----------

